# Federwegeinstellung GT iT1?



## Krank (27. Dezember 2009)

Welche Dämpferposition ist für 9" Federweg und welche für 7"?

Bei meinem Bike kann ich den hintern Dämpfer anders an lenken und dadurch den Federweg verändern (siehe Bild). An dem Bike gibt es keine Markierungen oder Hinweise. In den "Setup Instruction" die ich von GT-Deutschland bekommen habe steht auch nichts drin.  
Trotzdem Danke.
Also ich denk mal so wie ich den Dämpfer auf dem Bild eingebaut habe sind es 9" Federweg.


----------



## oliversen (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi Krank,

Die Distanz zwischen Swingarm-Aufnahme am Rahmen und der Daempferoese. Je weiter diese Distanz desto weinger Federweg steht dir zur Verfuegung.
Handelt es ich bei deinem Rahmen um 7 und 9 inch Federweg so tippe ich auf 9inch in der jetztigen Einbaupossition.

oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (28. Dezember 2009)

Frag mal den User SpeedyR, der hatte ein IT-1.


----------



## cyclery.de (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja, die derzeitige Dämpferposition gibt Dir die 190mm Federweg. Kannst Du Dir auch sehr schön bildlich vorstellen anhand der Hebungsrotation der Wippe beim Einfedern. Da der Dämpferhub (Kompressionsvermögen) bei beiden Positionen gleich ist, kannst Du mit der drehpunktnähsten Verschraubung (Deine aktuelle Position) den meisten Federweg realisieren.


----------



## SpeedyR (28. Dezember 2009)

exakt so schauts aus.Innen 190mm,aussen 230mm

EDIT:Mein 2007er It1 hatte nur noch eine Bohrung für 230mm (hoffe man kanns erkennen)





GRüße Lurch


----------



## cyclery.de (28. Dezember 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> exakt so schauts aus.Innen 190mm,aussen 230mm


----------



## Krank (28. Dezember 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> exakt so schauts aus.Innen 190mm,aussen 230mm
> 
> EDIT:Mein 2007er It1 hatte nur noch eine Bohrung für 230mm (hoffe man kanns erkennen)
> 
> ...



schönes bike


----------



## Krank (28. Dezember 2009)

Ok, danke soweit mal... 
Muss mir jetzt nur noch überlegen wie ich mit dem Schradderventil am Dämpfer 
Da komm ich in der Position nicht mehr ran


----------



## cyclery.de (29. Dezember 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Ja, die derzeitige Dämpferposition gibt Dir die 190mm Federweg. Kannst Du Dir auch sehr schön bildlich vorstellen anhand der Hebungsrotation der Wippe beim Einfedern. Da der Dämpferhub (Kompressionsvermögen) bei beiden Positionen gleich ist, kannst Du mit der drehpunktnähsten Verschraubung (Deine aktuelle Position) den meisten Federweg realisieren.



Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich da wohl mit 9" und 190mm durcheinander gekommen bin 
Nach meiner Überzeugung müsste Deine derzeitige Position 230mm/9" FW bieten. Sorry...


----------

